# Basement foundation concrete crack



## johnzebo (Feb 25, 2017)

:canadaflag:What can I buy to fix something like this?


----------



## kok328 (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't think that is a crack.  Looks more like where they started/stopped the pour or didn't vibrate the pour enough to settle out the air pockets.
Technically, nothing to worry about unless it is seeping water.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 25, 2017)

Can you supply a wider picture and some more detail about the crack. Is it in the floor? Do you have any water problems?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 25, 2017)

Doesn't look like a crack to me. I agree with kok.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 25, 2017)

Are you interested in dressing it up prior to paint?


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 25, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Are you interested in dressing it up prior to paint?



If you are I'd get a bag of mortar and apply that to the wall like stucco or a parse coat.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 25, 2017)

http://www.targetproducts.com/UserContent/SpecSheets/sacking.pdf


----------



## johnzebo (Feb 26, 2017)

Crack or not what can fix it?


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 26, 2017)

See post #6 &7.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 26, 2017)

Almost any concrete patching material will probably be fine. But the choice will be affected by whether it is a vertical or horizontal surface, and how critical the color matching will be. And other factors based on info that you haven't shared yet.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 26, 2017)

We call that honey comb , it is like a cold joint and hydraulic cement will fill it nicely.


----------



## johnzebo (Feb 27, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Almost any concrete patching material will probably be fine. But the choice will be affected by whether it is a vertical or horizontal surface, and how critical the color matching will be. And other factors based on info that you haven't shared yet.



It's a horizontal surface color matching doesn't matter.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 27, 2017)

You have several choices, but here's one to get you started on your search:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Quikrete-10-lb-Vinyl-Concrete-Patcher-113311/100318504


----------



## stadry (Jun 30, 2017)

neal got it,,, cold joints're happen when 1 truck shows up late,,, i'd pick regular instead of hydraulic, tho,,, the stuff in the yellow bucket


----------

